# Internet is connected but browser won't work



## Proletariat (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey, glad to see there is a decent forum for these questions. I just set up a Linksys WRT54G v.6.0 wireless router. It is hooked up to comcast cable. So, my wireless icon on my desktop says it is connected to my wireless internet. But everytime I try and open Firefox or IE6 it shows the page that says

Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at www.yahoo.com
*   Check the address for typing errors such as
          ww.example.com instead of
www.example.com

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

so what I am wondering is what i need to do to get IE or Firefox to communicate with my wireless internet.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok you have some things correct. When you say your Computer is connected, yes you are correct... But it is only a valid connection to your Router. If the router doesnt have a connection is a different issue. 
Do this..

To find out if your computer does have a valid connection to the router, go into start, run, type CMD. at the prompt type ipconfig

It will show an address like 192.168.2.3 as your IP and your host. 

If that is correct you have a good connection to router.

Then login to the router via the Web based interface //192.168.0.1 or //192.168.1.1
admin/password are default for Linksys.

Does the router show a connection? If not have you set it up?


----------



## Proletariat (Oct 7, 2006)

ok, I did the ipconfig and everything said exactly what you said it would. 

then I went to the router and I'm not exactly sure if it said I had a connection or not, just because I didnt really know what to look for. I don't have my router disk anymore so I can't run the easy setup wizard that came with it. Any ideas from here?

thanks!


----------



## Proletariat (Oct 7, 2006)

I also tried logging into emule and that didnt work either, so I guess it has to be a router thing. I downloaded a .bin file from linksys so I could have the firmware but I am not sure what to do with a .bin file. I thought you had to have a .cue file to go with it to make a burnable disk.


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 7, 2006)

Under your Setup page select Automatic Configuration - DHCP and unser the setup tab select the MAC Address Clone Tab, and Clcik enable and Clone your OC's Mac address.

After a good 30 sec go to the status tab and check to see if you have an ip address listed and a domain like hsd1.ca.comcast.net.


If you do you are getting a good connection. If not.. Let me know


----------



## Proletariat (Oct 8, 2006)

just wanted to say thanks for all your help. i ended up just resetting and disconnecting the router and my cable modem. then i reconnected my cable modem, then the router and then a hard wire to my laptop. i reset up the router w/o security and then enabled a wep password and oila! for some reason it worked.

take it easy


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds good!


----------

